# Goldfische vs. Stichling



## jochen (9. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

So eben habe ich keine alltägliche Beobachtung gemacht.

Gestern habe ich von Annett und Joachim einige Goldis bekommen, die ich am Montag einen Kumpel weitergebe.
Die Goldis übernachteten zusammen mit einigen jungen Stichlingen ca 1,5cm in einen 500ltr. Tonne die ich mit Teichwasser befüllt habe.

Als ich gerade in die Regentonne schaute um zu sehen wie es den Fischen geht, mußte ich mit ansehen wie ein etwa 7cm langer Goldi einen jungen Stichling im Maul hatte und regungslos am Boden lag,
ich hatte natürlich keine Zeit das Szenario zu fotografieren.

Ich zog den Stichling aus dem Maul des Goldis, nun schwimmt der Goldi wieder normal durch die Tonne, für den Stichling war es leider das Ende.

Nun wird immer geschrieben, (nicht nur hier im Forum) das __ Stichlinge keine Feinde im normalem Gartenteich besitzen, meine Beobachtung wiederlegt das aber.

Eine andere Erfahrung möchte ich noch hinzufügen,
als ich im ersten Jahr nur Stichlinge im Teich hatte, vermehrten sich diese wie blöde, aus zehn eingesetzten Tieren wurden im nächsten Jahr ohne Übertreibung hunderte.

In diesen Jahr kamen zu den Stichlingen (es blieben etwa zehn im Teich), ein __ Döbel jetzt ca 18cm lang, sechs Bitterlinge und Shubunkins, Sarasas und eben Normalogoldis gesamt 10 Stück.

In diesen Jahr hatte ich höchstens 30 sichtbare Stichlingsneulinge, und nicht einen jungen Goldi.

Ich muß dazu schreiben ich füttere überhaupt nicht, die Fische ernähren sich ausschließlich von der Natur.

Was meint ihr dazu, haben Stichlinge zumindest in sehr jungen Tagen nicht doch etwa Feinde im Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische vs. Stichling*

Hi Jochen,

Goldfische sind in der Hinsicht etwas blöd, für sie ist im Teich alles erst mal fressbar (sind halt keine Wildtiere mehr) wenn es ins Maul paßt. __ Raubfische müßen aber auch erst mal lernen das __ Stichlinge picksen. Noch ein paar Stichen merken sie sich: "Beute die so aussieht, kratzt fürchterlich im Hals" und fressen sie nur noch wenn nix anderes erreichbar ist. Das nutzt zwar den Stichlingen nix mehr die erwischt wurden, aber dem Rest.:  Libellenlarven oder anderen Insekten (__ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer, Wasserwanzen ect.) wehrt die Stachelbewaffung nicht ab, da diese sich festbeißen und das Fischchen regelrecht aussaugen. Dein __ Döbel hat sicher auch schon versucht ein, zwei Stichlinge zu fressen, doch da diese Fische sehr leicht lernen und ein sehr gutes Gefahrengedächnis haben wissen sie sofort wie der Hase läuft. Einen Döbel der mal an einem Angelhaken hing bekommt man so gut wie nie dazu ein zweites Mal anzubeißen. Die Goldfische sind darin ziemlich begriffsstutzig, sie lernen so was nicht so leicht, und vergessen es auch sehr schnell wieder . Daher kann es leicht vorkommen das so was bei kleinen Stichlingen öfters passiert.

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Goldfische vs. Stichling*

Hallo Frank,

besten Dank für deine informative Antwort... 

Das mit den Insekten könnte auch eine Lösung sein weshalb es im Teich in diesen Jahr wenig sichtbaren Stichlingsnachwuchs gab.

__ Gelbrandkäfer haben wir im Teich schon gesehen.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Ringelnattern aus?  Bei uns am Teich gibt es die zum Schrecken meiner Frau des öfteren.
Wären das auch Kanditaten zur Stichlingsreduktion?

Der __ Döbel frisst gerne kleine __ Nacktschnecken die ich bei der Gartenarbeit in den Teich werfe, schon faszinierend was so ein relativ kleiner Fisch für ein riesiges Maul hat.

Jetzt haben die Fische im Regenfass ein paar Mückenlarven bekommen, welche vom Napf der Aqarienfische abgezweigt wurden,... 

so werden es die Fische  in ihrer Wochenendwohnung bis morgen aushalten, ohne sich wieder gegenseitig zu ärgern.


----------

